# Finger Pulley Tendon Strain



## thmslilly (May 20, 2012)

Hello All,

I searched the forums and couldn't find a ton of information on this issue.

On my right hand, pointer finger (rear braking finger) I have sustained an overuse strain to the finger pulley tendon. This is a common climbing injury. I did not rupture the tendon, but it is very sore.

The injury was sustained because of too much downhill riding and using the hand for manual labor on top of that. 

I have read the climbing information on this injury, but curious if any MTBers have information to offer. I'm hoping I can get the pain to subside within a couple weeks and rebuild my strength to resume riding.

Thanks very much!


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

stick a splint on it, so you cannot use it

use other fingers in the meantime


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

Yup, rest is the only option... then you have to be careful not to annoy it again. 

I'd avoid the use of the fingertips to bear any weight... instead try to put load closer to the palm of the hand. 

Also, 31.8mm carbon bars or the new OneUp carbon bars with the ovalized cross section cause less inflammation in my finger joints. I also use revolution grips but thick foam grips can work well too. 

If you don't have 8" brake rotors this may also help.


----------



## 11053 (Sep 19, 2009)

I have had various degrees of this injury over the past 25+ years. Currently on the upside of healing/rehab after doing it again 2 months ago.
For 16 years I climbed rocks almost every day. Had the injury several times from pulling on mono pockets and dynamic moves to 1 and 2 finger holds. 
Latest injury is from trailbuilding and moving big rocks. Had a very heavy rock slip while I was rolling it off trail= should have let it roll, but I grabbed it so it wouldn't roll down slope and possibly hit my trail dog who was too busy chasing lizards to realize an 80+lb rock was headed her direction.
Rest is key, but you also need to maintain range of motion. If you lose ROM during rest/rehab you'll be weak and sore and prone to injuring it again.
Stretching to increase ROM is usually beneficial. 
I wouldn't tape it to another finger. Use it but don't abuse/hurt it.
Massage and manipulation can be good too.
I'm still riding with the injured finger, it's swollen and you can see where the pulley is injured/blown. Finger is fat and there is far less support from the pulley.
Been rolling the pretty sizeable drops on a favorite trail and all has been well.
Yesterday launched one of the drops, a 4-5 footer and felt immediate strain in the blown finger. No damage done but it was the first reminder in weeks that the finger was still injured.
The injury can appear to heal well and pain will minimize, but it will be weak and prone to re-injury for quite a while.
Best advice I can offer is stretching an ROM exercise and avoid injuring it for 60-90 days.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Ugg, have one of these right now from climbing, middle finger. Not visibly swollen, but sore and sometimes stiff, climbing is out for a while. Luckily, it doesn't impact riding.


----------



## thmslilly (May 20, 2012)

Thanks all for the info, appreciated.

Update: I did not bust a pulley. Saw my PT and he said the pulleys are good, but that I have pointer finger tendonitis. No swelling, but definitely painful on the tendon with pressure or with using that finger. I have it taped and am trying to completely rest it for a week. I can ride the indoor bike for a bit, but have a bike trip in 4 weeks. Do I have hopes of being able to trail ride at that point? 

For reference: I would call myself an aggressive trail rider and I use the injured pointer finger as my rear braking finger. I am confident it isn't so much bike set up but rather I just over did it with riding/life.

I know, playing doctor online isn't advised, but I know others have dealt with this in relation to MTB and appreciate any info on healing time/recovery strategies.


----------



## Fuse6F (Jul 5, 2017)

Crashed early last summer and bent my thumb back to severely strain it. Couldnt shift my eagle after that for about a month. Had to use side of my hand. Did exercises to try and touch my thumb to each finger tip. Was painful. Little bit more than 6 months to snap my fingers. So i guess im saying. Exercises for mobility and let it rest.


----------



## kevin_sbay (Sep 26, 2018)

Subscribe.
I hope everyone gets and stays better soon.

(FYI my case: Several of my finger tendons have hurt for the last couple months. Sometimes very very painful, especially right in the morning. I was moving cut log sections and overused/strained my fingers. Thought they heal on their own by now, but not yet...).


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

The Trainingbeta Podcast has an episode on pulley strains - it's a common climbing injury. Give it a listen!

https://www.trainingbeta.com/media/esther-fingers/


----------

